# Auto Shifter Boot Removal



## crazytglo (Jan 15, 2013)

Ive been searching for a week now on how to remove the shifter boot on a automatic. I got down to the bezel around the "P R N D 1 2 3" took the four screws that hold the center console down to the shifter, I can see how the boot fits on but I need to be able to remove that trim to secure the boot to the trim. Does anyone have any experience doing this? I pryed on it a little but stopped, I didnt want to break it.


----------



## crazytglo (Jan 15, 2013)

no one?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Have you tried to remove the center console to get to the final screws for the boot. I believe that the first move to remove the whole console is to first remove the passenger side panel of the console by starting with removing the screw on the inside of the glove box + a couple more screws then proceed with the console! Maybe give that a try!! 

You could also try calling someone who sells GTO boots!
Pontiac GTO Shift Boots at Andys Auto Sport


----------



## crazytglo (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice man. I havent tried taking the whole console out as of yet..


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

There is a picture of "Removing Shifter Boot" I found on an old thread over on LS1Tech. You might want to read the old thread and look at the [email protected];

Removing Shifter Boot - LS1TECH


----------



## EZ28 (Feb 16, 2010)

This helped me! Thanks for posting.


----------

